# I am thinking about joining the SDA



## blazingthru (Mar 19, 2009)

is there anything I need do when I go. Saturday will be my first time going. I been researching and researching as much as I can find about the Church what I love is that they are truly bible based. I could not find any faught as of yet. Plus I love the amazingfacts.org Doug Batchelor and he is a SDA and we (my family ) has already started setting aside the sabbath.  I had already given up pork and seafood four years ago when I found out it was againts Gods plan for us.  I am still learning. I have to unlearn a lot of stuff over 40 years. Anyway,  *I am open for advice regarding the SDA*. I seek the truth only.


----------



## divya (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi sis! Welcome to the family! I'm SDA, so if you have any questions then please ask. It's wonderful that you and your family are keeping the Sabbath, observing the health message etc. Everything should be fine when you visit. Which church will you be attending? 

Bless.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 20, 2009)

divya said:


> Hi sis! Welcome to the family! I'm SDA, so if you have any questions then please ask. It's wonderful that you and your family are keeping the Sabbath, observing the health message etc. Everything should be fine when you visit. Which church will you be attending?
> 
> Bless.


 Thank you, I am not sure I have two choices in philadelphia one is about 15 minutes away and the other is 20 minutes away.  I haven't decided which one I am going to attend.  They both start at the same time. One is on Germantown which I don't like to drive Germantown I can't stand it to many cobblestones.  What will probably make me decide is parking. I might visit both of them.  Maybe one this week and the other the following week and see which one I feel the most impact from. I'll post my feelings about it. I am so excited.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 20, 2009)

I was an SDA for about 1 year. I have SDA books you can have. I am not SDA anymore, but I will not pollute this thread with my opinion. I like the logic truths to some of their beliefs, but the reason I left is more personal. So please, if you want let me give you the books I had... I have "Seventh Day Adventists Believe" and I might have some other stuff.


----------



## divya (Mar 20, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Thank you, I am not sure I have two choices in philadelphia one is about 15 minutes away and the other is 20 minutes away.  I haven't decided which one I am going to attend.  They both start at the same time. One is on Germantown which I don't like to drive Germantown I can't stand it to many cobblestones.  What will probably make me decide is parking. I might visit both of them.  Maybe one this week and the other the following week and see which one I feel the most impact from. I'll post my feelings about it. I am so excited.



Nice. I encourage you to visit them both and choose the one you like the best. As you know, different churches have different feels. Certain ones on my area are like night and day...LOL. 

Agree with you about the cobblestones. What really is the point and aren't they bad for tires? Oh well...


----------



## rara171 (Mar 20, 2009)

SDA here!
May God bless your decision...

It won't be easy at times. 
I have been SDA my whole life and sometimes get restless during the Sabbath.But God is working with me through it. It truely is a blessing. Especially after a hectic week it is nice to have something peaceful to look forward to at the end of the week.


----------



## divya (Mar 21, 2009)

Happy Sabbath ladies! 

In case you are home one Sabbath, check out the following sites that have live streaming from many SDA churches. 

www.praizevision.com AND www.churchpond.com


----------



## rara171 (Mar 21, 2009)

divya said:


> Happy Sabbath ladies!
> 
> In case you are home one Sabbath, check out the following sites that have live streaming from many SDA churches.
> 
> www.praizevision.com AND www.churchpond.com



thank you.

my church has liver sermons as well @
mtrubidouxsda.com


----------



## msa (Mar 21, 2009)

rara171 said:


> thank you.
> 
> my church has liver sermons as well @
> mtrubidouxsda.com




OMG. You go to mt rubidoux? My church choir (not SDA) was in a competition with the mt rubidoux that's in santa ana (or something like that). The choir was great!


Umm, quick question, and it's actually serious I'm not trying to be catty or anything like that. I thought since it's the Sabbath you shouldn't be on the computer? At least, that's what I was told by my SDA friend. Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## divya (Mar 21, 2009)

msa said:


> OMG. You go to mt rubidoux? My church choir (not SDA) was in a competition with the mt rubidoux that's in santa ana (or something like that). The choir was great!
> 
> 
> Umm, quick question, and it's actually serious I'm not trying to be catty or anything like that. I thought since it's the Sabbath you shouldn't be on the computer? At least, that's what I was told by my SDA friend. Please excuse my ignorance.



Well, depends on the reason you are on the computer.  We are on the Christian forum, focused on things pertaining God. The Sabbath is dedicated to God, so God should be the focus of all we do today.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## msa (Mar 22, 2009)

divya said:


> Well, depends on the reason you are on the computer.  We are on the Christian forum, focused on things pertaining God. The Sabbath is dedicated to God, so God should be the focus of all we do today.
> 
> Hope that helps.




Oh okay. I guess different people do things differently. When my friend still lived with her parents and I was there on the weekend we weren't allowed to turn on the tv or radio, her mom wouldn't drive anywhere regardless of the situation, we couldn't even turn on the lights.


----------



## Akemi (Mar 22, 2009)

OP, which church did you end up going to? And how was it?


----------



## divya (Mar 22, 2009)

msa said:


> Oh okay. I guess different people do things differently. When my friend still lived with her parents and I was there on the weekend we weren't allowed to turn on the tv or radio, her mom wouldn't drive anywhere regardless of the situation, we couldn't even turn on the lights.



Interesting. Never met any SDAs that way, and that isn't what our faith generally teaches. Are you sure they weren't 7th-Day? Because there are 7th-Day and SDA.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 23, 2009)

veggieBURGER said:


> OP, which church did you end up going to? And how was it?


 I ended up going to Mitzpa- I am sorry I think thats how you spell it, On Germantown because I couldn't get myself together.  My daughter came over to go with me and since it was closer and I was running late I decided to go to that one-- turns out its only 12 minutes away which was cool so we were 10 minutes early. We met some very nice people on the way in and we sat down.  We wore jeans.  Yeah jeans everyone was dressed in black and white pretty much it was communion service so service was going to be very long. So we sat in the back and watch everything and it was nice it was clear cut, I really felt that service was holy. I didn't get bored. I thought I was going to get bored but I didn't but to be honest I did drifted out at times with the message not because it wasn't good but because the pastor had a strong accent and it was difficult at times to keep up with him. When we did the prayer the entire church got in a circle and held hands I thought that was nice. THey have praise dancers. I get very emotional about that. It always always make me cry. Really streaming tears about how God works through people the deaf had no way of communicating but through signs and the world use to shut them out and to see how beautiful the sign lanquage is and how you can glorify God with it always moves me. It was really really nice. Then we had an opportunity to go and wash our feet but first as visitors we say who we are and what church we are visiting from since I do not belong to a church I think they really wanted to make us comfortable and hopefully members and so the when the entire church came to greet us some offered us lunch.  Then came the part to wash our feets you should have seen the look on my daughter and my face, we wasnt' having that but we were encouraged to and decided to do it and it was really a humbling experiences. I really felt the holyness of the communion.  I really did all in all I have no complaints nonewhatsoever. Meat is not allowed in the church so lunch was interesting and we spoke to many of the members including the pastor and the elders. When we left it was 4pm.  4 I was shocked it took me a  moment to start up my car. Service was getting ready to start at 4:30 pm. 


msa said:


> Oh okay. I guess different people do things differently. When my friend still lived with her parents and I was there on the weekend we weren't allowed to turn on the tv or radio, her mom wouldn't drive anywhere regardless of the situation, we couldn't even turn on the lights.


 I thought that too but then, what purpose would you be serving. You can't even read the bible in the dark, you can't be a help to anyone if your shut up. I don't get that and that would be a burden on me.  Now I go on the internet I watch tv and the movies but its all spirtual and I watch it with my family and we discuss it. We even bring out the bible to read the chapter so we can understand it better. 


divya said:


> Well, depends on the reason you are on the computer. We are on the Christian forum, focused on things pertaining God. The Sabbath is dedicated to God, so God should be the focus of all we do today.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
I also go on different websites researching things to better my understanding and Thank God we live in a age where we can get this information ready and available to us. 



rara171 said:


> SDA here!
> May God bless your decision...
> 
> It won't be easy at times.
> I have been SDA my whole life and sometimes get restless during the Sabbath.But God is working with me through it. It truely is a blessing. Especially after a hectic week it is nice to have something peaceful to look forward to at the end of the week.


Right now its all new to me and I am so excited about it but I haven't been managing my time well. I haven't been preparing for the sabbath and like to day I didn't have anything to wear to work because I didn't wash my clothes all week and Saturday night I was to busy talking and Sunday I went to visit my parents and talk to them about all that I learned and I brought a movie with me its dalled Final Events.  Oh my goodness that movie is mind blowing but my mother refuse to watch it and my dad when to sleep. I was so so hurt. I was so upset with them. I have to pray not to be angry with them. They are closed minded. I didn't want them to make a decision right then and there. Of course not but I wanted them to listen to watch and tell me what they thought but they as my mother said a refuse to be caught up in a box and she said she is not going to do no research or think about it. I didn't want to get mad, I got hurt instead. I know its not a rejection of me its a rejection of God and I just have to leave it all up to the Lord and not get angry. I am angry but I am trying not to be. Things take time. I would have felt better had she watch and said thats not for me atleast she listen at least it was now in her mind but she walked out of the room and stayed in her room the entire visit and I do not see them often so I left that alone as well I wont go and see them until summer. I need to be spritually strong enough to talk with them again but not the way I did this time I really tried to be humble and only told them about me and what happen to me. How I no longer need to look any futher. I don't have this missing thing inside of me anymore. But how could the understand it. you know. I know I talk a lot I guess I have so much to say and I dont' have any friends I let all of them go.


----------



## divya (Mar 23, 2009)

Praise God! Your experience brings tears to my eyes. We have struggles in the SDA church and aren't perfect...but the Holy Spirit still works with us. I am so happy that you enjoyed the service. 



blazingthru said:


> I ended up going to Mitzpa- I am sorry I think thats how you spell it, On Germantown because I couldn't get myself together.  My daughter came over to go with me and since it was closer and I was running late I decided to go to that one-- turns out its only 12 minutes away which was cool so we were 10 minutes early. We met some very nice people on the way in and we sat down.  We wore jeans.  Yeah jeans everyone was dressed in black and white pretty much it was communion service so service was going to be very long. So we sat in the back and watch everything and it was nice it was clear cut, I really felt that service was holy. I didn't get bored. I thought I was going to get bored but I didn't but to be honest I did drifted out at times with the message not because it wasn't good but because the pastor had a strong accent and it was difficult at times to keep up with him. When we did the prayer the entire church got in a circle and held hands I thought that was nice. THey have praise dancers. I get very emotional about that. It always always make me cry. Really streaming tears about how God works through people the deaf had no way of communicating but through signs and the world use to shut them out and to see how beautiful the sign lanquage is and how you can glorify God with it always moves me. It was really really nice. *Then we had an opportunity to go and wash our feet but first as visitors we say who we are and what church we are visiting from since I do not belong to a church I think they really wanted to make us comfortable and hopefully members and so the when the entire church came to greet us some offered us lunch.  Then came the part to wash our feets you should have seen the look on my daughter and my face, we wasnt' having that but we were encouraged to and decided to do it and it was really a humbling experiences. I really felt the holyness of the communion.  *I really did all in all I have no complaints nonewhatsoever. Meat is not allowed in the church so lunch was interesting and we spoke to many of the members including the pastor and the elders. When we left it was 4pm.  4 I was shocked it took me a  moment to start up my car. Service was getting ready to start at 4:30 pm.



This made me smile! It must have been a bit surprising. Some people are really shock when they hear about foot washing, but you are right...it's humbling. The love that fills the room is like none other. As a child, I loved to hear people singing as they washed each other feet. Still do now...




blazingthru said:


> I also go on different websites researching things to better my understanding and Thank God we live in a age where we can get this information ready and available to us.



Yes, amen! 




blazingthru said:


> Right now its all new to me and I am so excited about it but I haven't been managing my time well. I haven't been preparing for the sabbath and like to day I didn't have anything to wear to work because I didn't wash my clothes all week and Saturday night I was to busy talking and Sunday I went to visit my parents and talk to them about all that I learned and I brought a movie with me its dalled Final Events.  Oh my goodness that movie is mind blowing but my mother refuse to watch it and my dad when to sleep. I was so so hurt. I was so upset with them. I have to pray not to be angry with them. They are closed minded. I didn't want them to make a decision right then and there. Of course not but I wanted them to listen to watch and tell me what they thought but they as my mother said a refuse to be caught up in a box and she said she is not going to do no research or think about it. I didn't want to get mad, I got hurt instead. I know its not a rejection of me its a rejection of God and I just have to leave it all up to the Lord and not get angry. I am angry but I am trying not to be. Things take time. I would have felt better had she watch and said thats not for me atleast she listen at least it was now in her mind but she walked out of the room and stayed in her room the entire visit and I do not see them often so I left that alone as well I wont go and see them until summer. I need to be spritually strong enough to talk with them again but not the way I did this time I really tried to be humble and only told them about me and what happen to me. How I no longer need to look any futher. I don't have this missing thing inside of me anymore. But how could the understand it. you know. I know I talk a lot I guess I have so much to say and I dont' have any friends I let all of them go.



Keep praying for your parents. It's ok to be hurt because you want the best for them. Remember though, that it's difficult for people for many people to hear things that contradict much of what they have heard during their whole lives. Keeping praying for guidance and wisdom, and you will be strengthened for the next time you see them and beyond. Bless your heart.  I'll PM you.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 12, 2009)

I have visted two more SDA churches since I made this post. I didn't like one. it was like the old days for me in the baptist church, they had good singing but the church was spread apart. They greeted everyone on the command of the pastor and hugged you on the command of the pastor it wasn't genuine and I could feel it but the pianist was terrific and the pastor spoke clearly and my girls loved it and I hated it and never wanted to go back again.  There might have been 12 people in the whole church. No I rather not go back again. 
I visited one closer to me about 8 minutes.  This particular one is very lively and its full.  I mean fulll you can hardly find parking. I am fortunate that the two times I visited I found parking. THey have several choirs and a youth choir which is a blessing for my  youngest daughter and I just really enjoy myself there.  THe people are not as friendly as Mitzpha infact I have yet to find a SDA that compares to their welcoming.  I am sure there are more, But this particular church is really nice and the pastor is funny and uptodate and young he is probably my age if not a year or two younger. He is so funny and we really get what he is saying. what I love is I know exactly what the message is and how to apply it.  But service is long its about 3 hours and then an hour break and the next service starts and my children are not feeling it.  So I am still hoping to find a service we can all agree on but I am leaning towards this particular service because I enjoy myself when I do attend. However there are some things missing and so I will visit another service next week. Its the giving thats missing. its the natural giving you know no one comes and greets us or any of the visitors you get a book and thats pretty much it, I haven't seen anyone invited to lunch or even invited back. I mean there is an announcement but if you dont' get in your seat exactly on time you miss it and unfortanetly I was not early both times i came. This time I was 4 minutes late and missed the welcome. So you know its a large service and visitors can be missed. I been there twice and still don't know whats going on, we are going one more time and then move on. I will be early next time.  But I am certain that SDA is where I am going to settle at.


----------



## HWAY (Apr 12, 2009)

divya said:


> Are you sure they weren't 7th-Day? Because there are 7th-Day and SDA.



Please explain the difference between the denominations.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 12, 2009)

[this quesiton wasn't meant for me after all. OOps


----------



## divya (Apr 12, 2009)

HWAY said:


> Please explain the difference between the denominations.



They are Sabbath keepers who arose out of the same movement as SDA. They still keep the feast days. On the other hand, SDA understand the handwriting of the ordinances in Col. to refer to the ceremonial/sacrificial laws being blotted out (Christ was our sacrifice). They do not believe in the spirit of prophecy, and SDA do recognize the gift. They believe in a 1000 year reign of Christ on earth, while SDA believe that there is a 1000 year reign in heaven. There is probably more...

However, I believe that they 7th day COG split at some point, but I think both have the same name. So there are two of them, and I am not sure what the differences in beliefs are between them.


----------



## HWAY (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks divya.  The 7th day adventist teachings are similar to Jehovah's Witness' doctrine.

I believe both groups are splinters of the Millerites in the 19th century.

What does SDA stand for? I always thought SDA meant Seventh Day Adventist.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been looking into this for some time now and at no time did I see the reference to Jehovah Witness. I believe their doctrine is vastly different. They might have come out of the millerites teaching but I think they (Jehovah Witness) went a totally different way all together.


----------



## divya (Apr 12, 2009)

HWAY said:


> Thanks divya.  The 7th day adventist teachings are similar to Jehovah's Witness' doctrine.
> 
> I believe both groups are splinters of the Millerites in the 19th century.
> 
> What does SDA stand for? I always thought SDA meant Seventh Day Adventist.



There is shared doctrine - the state of the dead is the biggest area. Not sure where else though. We all are groups that emerge after the dispersion of the Millerites, after the Great Disappointment. JW, COGs, and SDAs. SDA does mean Seventh-Day Adventist...


----------



## Crown (Apr 12, 2009)

HWAY said:


> Thanks divya.  The 7th day adventist teachings are similar to Jehovah's Witness' doctrine.
> 
> I believe both groups are splinters of the Millerites in the 19th century.
> 
> *What does SDA stand for? I always thought SDA meant Seventh Day Adventist*.



I want to know too. Someone to explain, please?


----------



## divya (Apr 12, 2009)

Crown said:


> I want to know too. Someone to explain, please?



Yes, it does!   It's the short version of Seventh-Day Adventist or 7th-day Adventists etc.


----------



## Crown (Apr 12, 2009)

divya said:


> Interesting. Never met any SDAs that way, and that isn't what our faith generally teaches. Are you sure they weren't 7th-Day? Because there are 7th-Day and SDA.





divya said:


> There is shared doctrine - the state of the dead is the biggest area. Not sure where else though. We all are groups that emerge after the dispersion of the Millerites, after the Great Disappointment. JW, COGs, and SDAs. SDA does mean Seventh-Day Adventist...





divya said:


> Yes, it does!   It's the short version of Seventh-Day Adventist or 7th-day Adventists etc.



Thanks divya!
It was a little confusing for me. But now I think that I understand. To keep it simple : 7th-Day is more christian keeping the (AT) *OT*, SDA is more christian just keeping the sabbath. For me all 7th-Day-ers (was) *were* SDAs.
(I don't believe in religion, I am non denominational, but I have some SDAs in my family).


----------



## divya (Apr 12, 2009)

Crown said:


> Thanks divya!
> It was a little confusing for me. But now I think that I understand. To keep it simple : 7th-Day is more christian keeping the AT, SDA is more christian just keeping the sabbath.* For me all 7th-Day-ers was SDAs.*
> (I don't believe in religion, I am non denominational, but I have some SDAs in my family).


 
A lot of people believe this because SDAs are often more knows. But there are literally hundreds of Sabbath keeping groups right in the U.S.

Sorry, a little slow tonight. What is the "AT"? Both groups are Christian, but we differ on a few points.


----------



## Crown (Apr 13, 2009)

divya said:


> A lot of people believe this because SDAs are often more knows. But there are literally hundreds of Sabbath keeping groups right in the U.S.
> 
> Sorry, a little slow tonight. What is the "AT"? Both groups are Christian, but we differ on a few points.



Sorry OT instead of AT.


----------



## divya (Apr 13, 2009)

Crown said:


> Sorry OT instead of AT.



Oh ok! Well yes and no, both believe in the OT. We both accept the Ten Commandments as valid. Where we differ is on these verses...

*Colossians 2:14* - _“Blotting out the* handwriting of ordinances* that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross;And having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it. Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days: Which are a shadow of things to come; but the body is of Christ.”_

*2 Chronicles 33:8* _“Neither will I any more remove the foot of Israel from out of the land which I have appointed for your fathers; so that they will take heed to do all that I have commanded them, according to the WHOLE LAW and the STATUTES *and the ORDINANCES by the hand of Moses.”*_

We both understand that the Ten Commandments were not blotted out at the cross because they were not ordinances which were handwritten/by the hand of Moses. They were carved by God's finger. So both groups keep the the Ten Commandments, including the Sabbath. We both understand that the ordinances are the sacrificial/ceremonial law. But COGs believe that the verses still leave feast days to be observed, while SDAs disagree on that point. That's what I understand...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 14, 2009)

Divya, do SDA's observe shiva, mourning for 7 days?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 15, 2009)

I decided to pick SDA because I really felt they go after the scriptures and try to live it. Plus there is so much teaching you cannot be a member and not understand what is going on its a requirement almost and I love it. THe word saids meditate on Gods words day and night. seal it in your heart and now I understand why. There is going to come a time when we will long to read the scriptures and wont' be able too. I also love that I can examine the scriptures and ask questions about it and if there is an answer I get it. I get it with another scripture and I think in your heart you can feel when your getting the truth I think the holy spirit that dwells in you jumps for joy each time you hear it and you believe it and you live it out.  I been everywhere to every kind of church I can think of of course there are some that I can feel inside that its not even safe to go in there ---but I always felt empty.  I gave my life to christ when I was 15 and didn't have a clue, I had my confirmation when I was 13. I got baptised when I was 23 and then again when I was 33. Now that I am in my 40's I am finally knowing the full truths. I did enjoyed the service and every now and then I get a jolt to get my life right but really knowing the truth I haven't gotten that until now. I did this without SDA In fact I am choosing them because of my own personal studies not because any one has spoken to me about it,  I actually do not know anyone from the SDA and never did know anyone from there. Also I just visited the services, I have had no studies no classes not even sat down and talked about beliefs with anyone at any of those services. All that I have learned I learned on my own and going here and there on the internet to find anwers and finally I found more then I could ever imagine and then some.  Of course its a totally different world then what I am use to but again its all in the scriptures and its according to my own convictions so I am excited about that and I really wanted anyone that is out there reading this to understand why I am making the decision to go SDA. Another reason is the Sabbath that being the one thing that drew me to the SDA from the first and then I realize they were striving to live out the scriptures. I could not find one scripture in the entire bible that says God changed the days. I was floored by that, really floored it took me three weeks of reading to see that my entire life was all based on traditions. Not scripture but traditions and I was stunned and shocked and very very dismayed


----------



## rara171 (Apr 18, 2009)

Crown said:


> I want to know too. Someone to explain, please?




It does mean Seventh Day Adventist.

Here is a link on the Adventist official website if you want to know a little more:
http://www.adventist.org/beliefs/fundamental/index.html

To me, it is solely Christianity with a twist. lol.


----------



## HWAY (Apr 19, 2009)

Of course there are doctrinal differences, but the are surprising similarites:
state of the dead and resurrection, 1000 year reign of Christ, announcement of the second advent of Christ, paradise earth, atonement, no belief in hellfire. 
As a person who associated with JWs for years, I recognize the similarities and subtle differences.


----------



## divya (Apr 19, 2009)

HWAY said:


> Of course there are doctrinal differences, but the are surprising similarites:
> state of the dead and resurrection, 1000 year reign of Christ, announcement of the second advent of Christ, paradise earth, atonement, no belief in hellfire.
> As a person who associated with JWs for years, I recognize the similarities and subtle differences.



There are surely similarities there. However, we differ on the 1000 year reign, in that JWs believe that the reign will be on earth. SDAs believe it will be in heaven. We both do believe in hellfire, but just that it isn't burning now and not forever.  Not sure that we share the same beliefs regarding atonement though. What do JWs believe on that issue?


----------



## HWAY (Apr 19, 2009)

JWs believe in Jesus's sacrificial death. His death is the means by which God provides salvation to imperfect humans.

As you said there are doctrinal differences. Keep in mind, the founder of the JWs was influenced by Adventists.


----------



## divya (Apr 19, 2009)

HWAY said:


> JWs believe in Jesus's sacrificial death. His death is the means by which God provides salvation to imperfect humans.
> 
> *As you said there are doctrinal differences. Keep in mind, the founder of the JWs was influenced by Adventists.*



Both groups were born out of the Advent movement (Millerite) which was made up of people out of a number of different Christian branches (Methodist, Baptist etc.). The term Adventist simply meant that they were all looking towards or rather preparing for the Second Advent. The first Adventist was Baptist. The founder of the JWs was influenced by Adventists in general. SDAs, like JWs, emerged from Adventism as well.


----------



## HWAY (Apr 19, 2009)

You are correct.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 19, 2009)

yesterday Sabbath was the deciding factor for me. my oldest daughter went with us and we had such a good time that we came back for evening service and I came again this morning for Womans Prayer breakfast and it was an incredible experience, I enjoyed myself and the message was about Abby in the bible, Which is a story I had never read and how we woman are such a powerful influence in our children. our words can be an encouragement or a horrible testatment to a future of no hope.  Abby is only mentioned 3 times in the bible. she was married to Ahaz, horrible king did horrible things in Juda. She is not talked about much but we can guess how powerful a woman she was from her son.  her husband  Ahaz sacrificed his children to a burning altar just evil completely and Abby a child herself had to raise her child amongst this horrible conditions. ALONE, you know what her sons name was  *Hezekiah*  Hezekiah trusted in the LORD, the God of Israel. There was *no one like him among all the kings of Judah*, either before him or after him. 6 He held fast to the LORD and did not cease to follow him; he kept the commands the LORD had given Moses. 7 And the LORD was with him; he was successful in whatever he undertook. He rebelled against the king of Assyria and did not serve him. 8 From watchtower to fortified city, he defeated the Philistines, as far as Gaza and its territory.  What an amazing story.  Amazing she was a child who never bended she held fast to all she knew and raised her child to a child of God. That was an incredible moment for me as a mother I think about my life with my children and I can stand up and say I wasn't perfect but i am not shamed of my children and they are kind and considerate people and my parents might have flaws but they always taught me to fear God and I taught my children as well. I only wish I knew then what I know now.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 6, 2009)

I joined I am now a Seventh Day Adventist.  It was worth it all to get here.  I love my church and I love the teachings and I am truly happy I made the decision and I am never ever looking back.  I am joining the choir this week.


----------



## JinaRicci (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome!  I just read your entire thread.  You have a wonderful testimony!!


----------



## Laela (Sep 6, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to you, Blazin' on joining and having a church home.... 

God's blessings to you as you continue your walk in Christ 

Love,
Laela 



blazingthru said:


> I joined I am now a Seventh Day Adventist.  It was worth it all to get here.  I love my church and I love the teachings and I am truly happy I made the decision and I am never ever looking back.  I am joining the choir this week.


----------

